# 1:20.3 EBT Miners Coach #5 - Kit Build



## Malcolm (Aug 3, 2011)

In 2007, Accucraft announced the production of a live steam EBT #12 and 3-Bay steel hoppers. I placed an order for #12 and a string of hoppers shortly after the announcement (it would be four years before they arrived). At the time, I was not aware of an appropriate caboose or combine to bring up the rear end of the consist. When Accucraft brought out the combine, I placed an order for a green unlettered one to use although not exactly correct, it looked good at the end of string of hoppers.

In the October 2013 'Garden Railways' there was a product review of a EBT Caboose (27/28) laser cut kit produced by Iron Horse Engraving. The review was very positive and on that basis I ordered the kit. I enjoyed and had fun building the caboose and found, like the GR review, that the kit was 'well-engineered' and construction went smoothly. It looks great at the end of my EBT consist.

IHE has now produced laser cut kits for EBT Miners Coach #5, Combine #16, and Baggage Express Car #29 with a couple more passenger cars under development. I was not planning on an EBT passenger consist, but due to how much I enjoyed the caboose build, I figured, why not build the Miners Coach for the EBT Miners Train. It would be right in place at the end of the hopper string with the caboose bringing up the rear.

The kit was ordered and construction commenced. Below is a short video of still shots of the construction and completed model. It is not a 'how to build" video, but should give viewers an idea about how the kit goes together. I found the kit, as the caboose kit, well-engineered and again, a lot of fun to build. The kit does not include trucks, couplers, or detail parts such as roof and stove vents. I used additional parts from Ozark Minatures and Phil's Narrow Gauge to detail #5, Bachmann passenger trucks, and Kadee couplers to finish up the coach. The EBT orange passenger lettering (vinyl decals) was made by Shawmut Car Shops. (Note: I have nothing to do with any of the Suppliers mentioned, except as a satisfied customer).

The finished coach looks great at the end of my EBT train and will provide excellent service to the miners for years to come.





 
Best Regards to All,
Malcolm


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Malcolm

that passenger car looks very impressive, enjoy the video.

thanks for sharing
Alan


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks great! I've got one on my workbench now, myself. 

Later,

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Pity they don't advertise. Kevin - give them a nudge so we can all make one!


----------



## Malcolm (Aug 3, 2011)

IHE does not have the kits on their website yet, although I understand they will be there soon. If interested in the kits, I suggest you contact IHE through e-mail. Contact info is on their website.

Best Regards to All,
Malcolm


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I emailed John at IHE and he indicates the kits are $475. They look very nice.

I would point out that the coach is not just an EBT coach, It is a generic east coast NG coach - almost all their coaches were bought second-hand from other roads, like the Pennsy oil field lines, or the BRB&L. This particular coach was sold to the ET&WNC and is still in use there on the 'Tweetsie'.

P.S. The trucks he uses are Bachmann "J&S" passenger car trucks, which retail for $20 each on the Parts list. [I found an old passenger coach kit for $25 once - look for a used coach.] 
Or call Star Hobby in MD - they sell a pair of the trucks for $15. Some deal where they wanted metal wheels so they bought a ton of trucks and took the wheels out. Now they are having to put the wheels back in ! They are new with wheel pickup wipers.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Malcolm, where'd you get the stove chimney? 

Later,

K


----------



## Malcolm (Aug 3, 2011)

Kevin,

 Ozark Miniatures 291 - Smoke stack for buildings/caboose (I used the base and the brass tube and made the top cover from an index card attached to the brass rod and then coated with thin CA, the one with the set was too big and thick).

Other parts used (for folks who might be interested):

Ozark Miniatures
155 - Door Pulls
1019 - 16" brake wheel and lock pawl
4007 - 7/8" Maine cored turnbuckles (I used these instead of the smaller scale ones, because I liked the way they looked, were already cored for the brass rod and I had them in my parts box)
87 - Passenger car vent set (roof and bathroom vents, I added a short piece of brass rod to the vent over the bathroom. The set includes stove smoke vents that are probably useable with some modifications)
 
Phil's Narrow Gauge
Brass Grab Irons and Bolts for the End Beam
Brass Pins ( I believe they were from Phil's, but not 100% sure).

Malcolm


----------



## Malcolm (Aug 3, 2011)

Left off the following part:

Ozark Miniatures 44 - K Brake Set w/Mounting Plates

Best Regards to All,
Malcolm


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks. Shame I didn't check this before I got to Caboose this afternoon. I guess I'll have to stop by tomorrow. (Aw, gee, darn...) I picked up the paint this afternoon. (Scalecoat II "Great Northern Green."

Later,

K


----------



## Malcolm (Aug 3, 2011)

There is a review of the IHE's EBT cars in the December 2014 "Garden Railways". A good review overall. 

Best Regards to All,
Malcolm


----------



## Malcolm (Aug 3, 2011)

I finally got to run the EBT Miners Train a couple of weeks ago. The video follows. The IHE coach and caboose are perfect at the end of the hopper string.






Best Regards to All,
Malcolm


----------

